# The Gentleman Bastard Sequence



## Kelise (Jul 13, 2011)

A series by Scott Lynch, the best I've ever read. Projected as seven books with two out so far... and posting here to say I think the third is to be published at the end of this year! Those who've loved the series will know we've waited some time to see the third, but the good fans have the utmost respect for Scott and what he's going through at the moment.

I currently professionally review for the publisher Hachette. Each month we get a catalogue of books we can order to review and yesterday I received Nov/Dec selections... and guess what was there. Republic of Thieves! I would hope this is concrete evidence enough - it must be done if the publishers are putting it up for review grabbings, yes?

I hope someone else here has read the series, and if not, please ask any questions so I can convince you to pick it up and give it a go. The author is one of the loveliest guys around - currently auctioning off sets of his rare books to raise money for Planned Parenthood as he disagrees with what's being done about them, and for the local volunteer Firefighters, as he's one. 

Go ooon, give it a go. He's quite like Abercrombie (apparently, I still need to read The Blade Itself, it's staring at me right now) and he's just so much fun. Gah.


----------



## Lavender (Aug 2, 2011)

Is this the series that starts off with The Lies of Locke Lamora? I recently picked up that book in a bargain book shop. I've read some of it and it's well written but hasn't really grabbed my attention much so far but I'll persevere with it. If I like it I imagine I'll read the rest of the series.
It must be wonderful to be a professional book reviewer and have all these new books delivered to you


----------



## Donny Bruso (Aug 2, 2011)

I actually just started this series this weekend, based on GRRM mentioning it in a comic con panel video. Fantasy con men? I can't pass that up. I killed off _Lies of Locke Lamora_ in two days, and just got _Red Seas Under Red Skies_ yesterday when I realized it was the sequel. God I love my kindle app on my phone.


----------



## Kelise (Aug 2, 2011)

Stick with it, Lavender! I can't believe you found it in a bargain bookstore. I was in Brighton back in May and went through every. single. bookstore. I couldn't find a copy in a whole week of looking, so I could force it on my partner and make him read it. I hope you like it  

And yes, it is quite nifty. Really I just contacted publishers and offered myself up to review for them. Since I also write for a website called Shades of Sentience (which gets a decent hit count) I was given the nod from one  Yay! I think my friend in London reviews just through her GoodReads account though, so give it a shot. It might be easier there with the competing publishing houses? Australia really only has a few.

Yay for Donny! You'll have to report back with whether you like book one or two better, as the reviews currently are pretty darn even.


----------



## Lavender (Aug 2, 2011)

If you're in Brighton again, starconstant take a trip to the Marina and check out the bookshop there - they sell art supplies, gifts and loads of books etc all really cheap, it's one of my favourite shops and is where I picked up The Lies of Locke Lamora


----------



## Ophiucha (Aug 5, 2011)

I am pretty fond of the series - reminds me a bit of the Assassin's Creed games - and I just love the Venetian setting. I'm also fond of Scott Lynch, I've read a few interviews with him and he's got his head on right. Cool dude.

"*Interviewer: *What sets your novel apart from the rest of the pack? Why should jaded readers spend their hard-earned money on THE LIES OF LOCKE LAMORA instead of picking up, let's say, PHANTOM, Terry Goodkind's newest?
"*Scott Lynch: *Hmmm. Must bite tongue. Must bite tongue. If you want a specific contrast in this instance, how about the fact that I don't view my novels primarily as a vehicle for beating my readers over their heads with my politics and philosophy? Just a thought."


----------



## Donny Bruso (Aug 5, 2011)

Lol. That right there is why I'm not allowed to talk to the media on behalf of the military.

Anyway, I just polished off _Red Seas_. Yet another fascinating book, but I think I liked _Lies_ better. The writing was still excellent, I just liked the storyline of _Lies_ better. I mean pirates are cool, I happen to love them. It's just not what I would have done with a character like Locke.


----------



## Chris Conley (Aug 24, 2011)

"Lies of Locke Lamora" is one of my favorite books.  I haven't read the second book yet, but it's on my list once I finish Simon Green's "The Man with the Golden Torc."


----------



## Helbrecht (Sep 20, 2011)

I started _Lies_ just this morning (after finishing Abercrombie's trilogy last night, funnily enough) and I must say, I'm gobbling it up. Excellent stuff. The setting reminds me of what a less wildly imaginative China Mieville would write were he a mafia hitman on the side.


----------

